
Twittorati will tell you what the top 100 bloggers are up to | VentureBeat - aj
http://digital.venturebeat.com/2009/07/07/twittorati-will-tell-you-what-the-top-100-bloggers-are-up-to/
======
bored
We don't need a twittorial.

